# Sunol Regional Wilderness and Rattlesnake Aversion Training



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley had quite a day today! She had her first exposure to rattlesnakes and hopefully has learned to leave them alone. We also went on an amazing trip to a new park in Sunol, which is officially my favorite park now. Enjoy the videos and pics on my latest blog post! 

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/07/sunol-regional-wilderness-and.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash went to one the last two years and the girls 1st one was last summer. This summer were going to one the middle of August. Cash just as a reminder. If he avoids the rattlers like I think he will he will get no correction. He only got one correction last year. Lucy is a high drive, smarty pants and I have to do a private lesson with her. She won't even look at a snake on a check cord but off the check cord she thinks they are fair game.
June comes off rest August 1ST so I will wait to make a decision on her.
Nothing in life is a one hundred percent guarantee, but these clinics and the vaccines are money well spent.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

It was a very good day. After the rattlesnake avoidance class, we were on the walk in this hidden treasure and Bailey, Chloe and Riley found a snake in the grass. It scooted away and Bailey after getting a smell of the snake jump back 5 feet. The training worked.

The park ranger told me going in that at least 200 dogs a weekend roam these hills in this great park off leash. Only two or so get bit a year. That was comforting. But then again how many dogs get skunked. Both of mine have.

The rattlesnake aversion trainers are trying to add skunk and raccoon aversion training to their workshops.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/hidden-treasure-sunol-wilderness-area.html

TexasRed, Chloe remembered the place from last year. Her tail went firmly under her rear and stayed there. She wanted nothing to do with the snakes. Great refresher for both the dogs. Bailey was still inquisitive and got a couple reminder corrections.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One for skunk would be awesome. Lucy won't turn loose of a skunk even if its spraying her in the face. I learned don't call her Here if she has ahold of one. She will try and bring it to you. Had to tell her NO, LEAVE IT and nick her with the collar.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

As we have rattlers in our backyard - I found a pygmy rattler coiled up by our air conditioner last week. Ruby was outside with me as I never leave her alone with our snake problem. Her aversion training was about 3 weeks ago. She did not go anywhere near the air conditioner which is one of her favorite places to run. Could be a coincidence or maybe the training worked.

We are building some fencing around the air conditioner so Ruby won't go near it. I can't control the snakes but can control where she goes.

I am happy to hear others are taking this training


----------

